# Overclocking My laptop



## ranjithts (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi guys,,,
I am having a HP Laptop with the configuration:
2.0Ghz AMD turion,2 GB RAM,1 GB Nvdia Graphics,160Gb Hard drive
Can i OC my laptop or is it too low configuration to do it

Thanks for Any help,Merry Christmas


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

too low

Not enough power
Not enough cooling


HP Probably have the BIOS Locked to OCing anyway.


----------



## Kurtwaskilled06 (Oct 19, 2008)

You would be trying to use power that you don't have, and your CPU would be burning up on top of the fact that HP most likely has the overclocking options locked..


----------

